# Dow Solar Shingles



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

DOW POWERHOUSE? Solar Shingle Whatcha think? Worth it? Or not? Anyone know how much they cost compared to solar panels?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't find an actual price sheet but sounds pretty expensive. Great idea though and hopefully the costs have and will come down.

Consumer Reports Video Hub - Home & Garden - Home Improvement - Solar Roof Shingles


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

They've only been available in a very limited market, so no idea as to cost.

Expanded Availability Announced for DOW POWERHOUSE Solar Shingles

I have heard of problems with overheating due to no air circulation under them for cooling, but have been unable to verify that.

WWW


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

When available these need to be installed by a properly trained / certified installer.

Because of all the roof penatrations it would be a disaster for a DIY'er to attempt.....

And yes heat is a big issue.........

Because I'm in a big snow area I don't even think twice about "PV shingles"

I can only hope Dow has put big bucks into making a 'good' product.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I looked at them when I built my house 5 years ago. The return on investment for MY requirements at the time was in the 70year range. Not worth it for ME.


----------



## Spartan (Nov 30, 2012)

I worked with these in one of my classes. They are pretty robust and are not all that hard to install.


----------



## davebrik (Nov 18, 2012)

The solar shingles roof will generally cost about 2.5 times more than regular roof. But first you need to have an installer check out if your roof has correct angle to receive sunlight. You cannot change your roof tilt angle as in case with solar panels These new and more efficient Dow's thin-film shingles uses CIGS technology (copper indium gallium diselenide) and can be installed in 10 hours compared with the 22-30 hours for traditional panels. This can lower the cost of overall installation.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
​


----------

